# 1332 Handle Height



## somuchsnow (Feb 25, 2019)

Is there an aftermarket option or hack for extending the height of the handles? My only complaint with this unit is that they are too short for me.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Join the Honda owners Facebook group, there was a past design a guy made for Honda blowers not sure what ones though, anyway he stopped but guys over there (not sure of user names here) are working on bringing it back to life, there was a recent post about it. 

This here was the main deciding factor of me getting the 1336 so glad I found a used one, the handles are a bit higher and they don’t move when the deck is lifted, so much nicer when backing up and such, worth the extra cost though likely not, in Japan they have so many models we can’t get, they have a little hybrid that would be nice to have here.

Anyway sorry for going off track.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I am 6'4" and the HSS1332 handles are about at my tolerance limit in the normal use - high position. I'm planning to investigate what cables/wires may need to be lengthened in order to bolt in extensions where the handles attach to the frame. Probably just use something like what is shown in the picture attached.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

somuchsnow said:


> Is there an aftermarket option or hack for extending the height of the handles? My only complaint with this unit is that they are too short for me.


yes. the inventor lives in my home town and he gave me all the blue prints to share . i just had a friend copy the plans to a file and will post it as soon as we get that.

it's really very simple.


----------



## somuchsnow (Feb 25, 2019)

Here's a video of the kit.


----------



## KJINTF (Dec 31, 2017)

I have a 2018 - HSS928AATD after the jet change it's a powerful small/little machine that gets the job done 

Only thing is that the handle bars are TOO LOW - hurts my back Did I say I hate bending over 

I'm 6'4" and hate bending over to operate this little machine - had to get some Velcro to hold the transmission lever active while walking behind the machine 

Sure could use Handle bar extensions

Any suggestions? 



Might be best for me to start a new thread


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

KJINTF said:


> Sure could use Handle bar extensions Any suggestions?


See post 3... On my to-do list.


----------



## KJINTF (Dec 31, 2017)

Love to see the job finished with pictures
How much higher do you expect it to be?
I would like 6 to 8" in handle bar height


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> yes. the inventor lives in my home town and he gave me all the blue prints to share . i just had a friend copy the plans to a file and will post it as soon as we get that.
> 
> it's really very simple.


I want this so badly, if only for the chute rotation adjustment. I can live with the handlebars being that I'm only 5'9, but the chute rotation is in a horrible spot as it is (for me at least) and it is WAY too low.


----------



## Waytall (Dec 26, 2020)

tabora said:


> See post 3... On my to-do list.


Happy Holidays! Tabora, did you ever get around to extending your handles with the flat stock extensions?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Waytall said:


> Happy Holidays! Tabora, did you ever get around to extending your handles with the flat stock extensions?


I've made the side risers, but have not yet completed the riser for the top of the shock mount. When time permits...


----------

